# Shifting from neutral to drive



## jrs3600 (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi, I'm just wondering if others have to apply the brake when shifting from neutral to drive? When just idling in neutral our Atlas will shift into drive without applying the brake but when in neutral in a carwash I have to apply the brake to shift into drive. That can be problematic when there is a line of vehicles close behind. Turning the stop/start off doesn't seem to help and we have actually had it where you have to shift up into park and restart the car to get into drive. It's to the point where we hate going through the carwash! Wondering if anyone has had a similar experience/solution? 2018 Atlas SE


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

jrs3600 said:


> Hi, I'm just wondering if others have to apply the brake when shifting from neutral to drive? When just idling in neutral our Atlas will shift into drive without applying the brake but when in neutral in a carwash I have to apply the brake to shift into drive. That can be problematic when there is a line of vehicles close behind. Turning the stop/start off doesn't seem to help and we have actually had it where you have to shift up into park and restart the car to get into drive. It's to the point where we hate going through the carwash! Wondering if anyone has had a similar experience/solution? 2018 Atlas SE


Tap the brake slightly and shift into D. I have done that many times and no issues.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I think this is the auto hill hold kicking on - try what is recommended above - tap brake.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

There is speed logic that requires you to push the brake before shifting if you are near zero speed. If you are in neutral and coasting at say 40mph, you dont need to push the brake to get back into D.

There is a green circle with a brake foot pedal that lights up on the gauges that will indicate when it requires you to push the brake before shifting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrs3600 (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. Will give the gentle brake tap a try! It does seem like a bit of a design flaw but there doesn't seem to be many complaints about this so maybe it's just us!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jrs3600 said:


> .....does seem like a bit of a design flaw....


:screwy: It is there for a very good reason. Certainly not a flaw.


----------



## Marino Dolfan (Feb 18, 2020)

Gentle brake tap works for me. I have to do it in the car wash all the time.


----------



## Bertapie (May 28, 2020)

Yeah this never happened in my 2018 but now my 2019 atlas did the same thing well tapping the brake didn’t work and the truck behind me hit me and the car dealership is refusing to pay for damage to my car. Start stop button was off and everything.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bertapie said:


> Yeah this never happened in my 2018 but now my 2019 atlas did the same thing well tapping the brake didn’t work and the truck behind me hit me and the car dealership is refusing to pay for damage to my car. Start stop button was off and everything.


The dealer or VW has no responsibility for the result of your bad driving.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Bertapie said:


> Yeah this never happened in my 2018 but now my 2019 atlas did the same thing well tapping the brake didn’t work and the truck behind me hit me and the car dealership is refusing to pay for damage to my car. Start stop button was off and everything.


If you are seeking damages, that will be with VW not the dealer.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> If you are seeking damages, that will be with VW not the dealer.


VW is not responsible for bad drivers.


----------



## VWsucks1d (Dec 20, 2020)

GTINC said:


> VW is not responsible for bad drivers.


definite design flaw that’s more trouble than its worth. VW has skin in this game - it’s the only car on the market that has this issue. Fix it.


----------

